# lots of lip product swatches



## kimmy (Sep 21, 2007)

mac bait lipglass (le - lure)





mac pastel polish chromeglass (le - chrome & cream)




mac springbean lustreglass




mac sweetness lipglass (le - barbie loves mac)




mac tongue in chic laquer




mac night affair lipglass (le - nocturnelle)




mac elaborate lipglass (le - rockocco?)




mac style it up! lipstick (le - barbie loves mac)




mac red enriched creamstick liner




mac brew lipstick (le - smoke signals)




mac lightswitch 3d lipglass (le - in 3d)




mac c-thru lipglass




mac blue memory lipglass




mac classic dame mattene lipstick





hth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all of these are swatched on nc25 skin.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 25, 2007)

mac moonstone lipgelee


----------

